# One breast producing only foremilk?



## mynameisMom (Mar 27, 2009)

I am not worried about this per se, since I do have two breasts, but one breast seems to be producing less and differently than the other. Baby almost always fusses at this one side, so I have been pumping this side out. I noticed it produces much less than the other side, seems to have fewer places where the milk is coming out so it's only a trickle, really. I pumped 2+ ounces from it and noticed all the pumped milk is watery foremilk, there is only a paper thin layer of fat on top. Is it normal to have 2 or more oz of foremilk?

His poops seem OK, but as I said, he is mostly nursing from the "good" side because he prefers it.

Any input on whether this is normal, and is there anything I can do to get more milk flowing from this breast or more hindmilk from it?

Thanks!


----------



## kai28 (Sep 9, 2008)

have you ever pumped the "good" breast? is it the same amount of foremilk?

i have a good side and a bad side too. I'm right handed. my left is the 'easy' side, the right is more difficult. the latch on the right just isn't as comfortable. before BFing, before getting preggers, my left breast was slightly larger to begin with - according to my doctor, this is pretty normal. I'm wondering if its similar for you. My right doesn't seem to produce quite as much milk, but its proportionally still the same degree smaller than the left, so I wouldn't really expect it to. I try not to favor one side over the other, and if anything, I try to pump more out of my right than my left.

FWIW - I feed on one side completely when feeding. i don't switch midway, and I rarely have to offer the second breast at a single feeding (although I do alternate which side I feed on every time).

My only other thought would be maybe when pumping the 'less-good' side, you might squeeze your breast or massage it? maybe the ducts are kind of clogged? is it sore? I've heard you can put a heating pad on it before you pump, then massage while pumping. Maybe the thicker hind milk has kind of clogged up the ducts a bit. I massage mine while pumping - I don't know if everyone does that or not - it's not really one of those conversations i have in RL.


----------

